# Riding in the Swell by Goblin Valley



## justicehorse (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks to Painted Horse sharing info on an unknown campsite by Goblin Valley, hubby and I went venturing there this past weekend. The campsite is awesome and conveniently located just off of a paved road with a spring and corral. We attempted to find Chute Canyon and rode the wash for almost 3 miles until we hit a fenceline. Not seeing an obvious trail continuing on, we turned around and headed up a side canyon (probably Crack Canyon) nearby. We didn't explore too far as there is not a drop of water to be found on the trail and we were concerned we didn't bring enough water for our dogs. Even though we didn't make it up Chute Canyon, we had a great time and look forward to returning again (with proper water supplies to take on the trail).


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Just BEAUTIFUL Love all the pictures!


----------



## justicehorse (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks!! :grin:


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Thats Wild Horse Butt in the second photo. Here is a different look at it.









As you can see I ride this area when it's a little cooler









This is Chute Canyon that she was looking for


----------



## justicehorse (Oct 17, 2012)

It looks really pretty with the snow, but there is no way I could convince my husband to go camping in those conditions. Sometimes he can be a big wuss. lol

By the way, it would have been nice if you had told me to ride wash to fence, go around fence at road, then enter chute canyon.... before we went on our trip. :wink:


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

We've always found ways through the fence. I've only gone out to the road one time, and that was when I was parked out there and just returning to our truck/trailer.

Come spring time, I have cabin fever bad enough that I'll gamble on camping in the snow.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

looks like a absolutely beautiful place to ride! Nothing like that around here!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

John Wesley Powell when he was exploring the Colorado river drainage said the San Rafael Swell area was of no value except to Artist and Geologist.

It is an area that is drastically different from a lot of Utah. It is high desert. has limit water, it is made up from up thrust of earth It ranges in elevation from 4000 foot to over 7000 foot. It is mainly made up from errosion from both flash floods and wind. 

Early pioneers home steaded the area and caught and broke wild mustangs that they sold. and the area still boast a large herd of both mustangs and donkeys.


















Big Horn sheep are common in the Swell










Extreme rough terrain is what attracts the wild sheep. Many areas are impassible to horses









There is some water in the Swell, but the distance between water can be extreme for a person on foot or even a horse









But it also an area of immense natural beauty


----------



## justicehorse (Oct 17, 2012)

You are a good spokesperson for the swell. Lovely pics!

Ever go SW in the spring? We escaped once to Smithsonian Butte area a couple of springs ago and while beautiful and warm, there were way too many people there with the same idea for our taste.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

WOW, beautiful pictures both of you. I'm thinking I need to convince the SO to take a trip with me out there. Would love to ride somewhere new. Wisconsin can get very boring around this time of year!


----------

